# Is this behavior normal?  What does it mean?



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 26, 2009)

One of our girls is...ummm...well, whenever the other girls pee, she raises her lips and sniffs.  My human kids find this behavior funny, but somewhat offensive.  lol.  Just wondering if this might be heat behavior, as I THOUGHT she was already preggers.


----------



## annanicole18 (Sep 26, 2009)

is she the herd queen?  the herd queen will sometimes "mate" with others that are in heat as a dominance thing and exibit other buck behaviors


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 26, 2009)

She is the herd queen, but she doesn't show any other signs of mating behavior.  She isn't stomping or trying to mount the other girls or anything.  One of the girls she sniffed was only born in May, so I doubt that doeling was in heat.  Who knows, this is all new to me.  lol


----------



## lilhill (Sep 26, 2009)

I have does that do the same thing, and even non-herd queens here will mount other does when they are in heat or the doe being mounted is.  And a doe born in May is old enough to come into estrus.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 26, 2009)

lilhill said:
			
		

> I have does that do the same thing, and even non-herd queens here will mount other does when they are in heat or the doe being mounted is.  And a doe born in May is old enough to come into estrus.


Wow!  All this time, I still thought she was a baby!    Obviously, I still have MUCH to learn.  

So, probably I'll have to watch little Wilma more closely when we get the buck.  

The pee sniffer has done this to two does.  So, does that mean those two were probably in estrus or that Queen Oreo was in estrus?  YOWZA!  I'm so confused.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 26, 2009)

To me, it doesn't mean a thing,..LOL. Goats do this. They are checking each other out.
Just like dogs sniffing butts, goats smell pee.


----------



## lilhill (Sep 26, 2009)

trestlecreek said:
			
		

> To me, it doesn't mean a thing,..LOL. Goats do this. They are checking each other out.
> Just like dogs sniffing butts, goats smell pee.


Trestlecreek is right.  Sorry, I just lumped everything together in my post and shouldn't have put the comma where I did.   The sniffing pee is just something they do.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 26, 2009)

lilhill said:
			
		

> sniffing pee is just something they do.


Lol!  ok, now I get it.  Sort of like how my dear husband stuffs his dirty socks in between the couch cushions.  I don't know why he does it, he just DOES.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 8, 2010)

My husband does the same thing! 

And so do my goats...the pee sniffing, not the socks...lol...
All of them do it, bucks, does, wether. And their dominance status doesn't seem to matter either. One of my girls offended a visitor I was showing them to one day by sticking her face in another doe's pee stream and actually DRINKING a little of it! Eww!


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 8, 2010)

Horses do the same thing, if they find something interesting in the messages left in urine/poop, don't like the smell of something, etc. they do it. My mare did it when I wormed her LOL. I've seen my goats do it too when I've wormed them for the first time with Safeguard.


----------

